# Edge Blending -- Isadora



## jakeswit (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi there-

I'm in need of the old Edge Blending Actor that Isadora used to have. Does anyone know where it went? Or what to do without it? I'm trying to blend two projectors together (256px overlap), but can't find anything to either feather or blend in this newer version.

any help or ideas is appreciated.

 jake


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 30, 2012)

Which version are you currently running? Have you contacted tech support?

Briefly looking through the manual, I don't find an answer for you. I'm sure that you scoured through much more thoroughly than I did!


----------



## rawshark (Oct 18, 2012)

Probably too late, but fyi that actor is not available in the regular version of Isadora.
You can achieve similar results using a black-to-transparent gradient (e.g. made in Photoshop) and placing it on a layer above (higher than) your content layer. You will need to set the blending mode of BOTH layers to 'transparent'. This gradient layer can also be added to its own scene and made always active so that you do not need to copy and paste it between scenes, and any changes will be global.
Also, if you use the 3D Quad distort actor instead of a regular projector it will give you finer control over the position of the blend.


----------

